# Anyone ever fish Sope Creek



## Doc_Holliday23

There is a little parking lot with trails down to the creek and I think a pond right off of Paper Mill Rd down the street from my house.  I think its about 1.5 miles up from where it dumps into the Hooch.  Has anyone ever tried to fish this area.  Its not a tiny creek... probably 20+ yards wide at some places.  I'm just not sure if the fish ever get up in there...  may be too shallow and get too hot, then again it looks like it moves pretty well.  Anybody know?


----------



## Burger74

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> There is a little parking lot with trails down to the creek and I think a pond right off of Paper Mill Rd down the street from my house.  I think its about 1.5 miles up from where it dumps into the Hooch.  Has anyone ever tried to fish this area.  Its not a tiny creek... probably 20+ yards wide at some places.  I'm just not sure if the fish ever get up in there...  may be too shallow and get too hot, then again it looks like it moves pretty well.  Anybody know?



What part are you near? In what area I mean?


----------



## injun joe

There are some pools down by the golf course that hold warm water species. This is downstream from the bridge about a mile I would guess (by the golf course). It might be easier to go to Columns Drive and hike upstream. It's been 25 years since I used to go thru there. It is really a much better white water canoe stream. After a heavy rain, go over and park and walk down to the bridge. There is a class 4-5 rapid under the bridge with a killer hydraulic immediately downstream. It is an extremely dangerous piece of water at higher flow rates.


----------



## bushidobam

As a matter of fact I have fished Sope Creek recently.  I see more folks casting with their spinning rods into the small pond than I do in the creek itself.

IMHO, you're better off finding a different stream to fish.  Though the waterfront area around Sope Creek is gorgeous (lots of old paper mill ruins), the holdings for anything more than the occasional small bream and chub are none.

Also, there must be some sort of construction project going on upstream of the NRA boundary, and the developer is doing a sloppy job of managing run-off, because the entire creek seems to be silted-up pretty bad.  Probably another reason the fishing is so marginal.

Hope my info helps with your decision.  Good luck!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Burger74 said:


> What part are you near? In what area I mean?



well I would go in off Paper Mill Rd right near the bridge.  I live back up Lower Roswell a mile or two.

I've never been in there, figured the water would probably be too warm.

There is a construction project, maybe just residential, right up from the Paper Mill Rd bridge.


----------

